# some input after the fact?



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Hey all,

I have a Yamaha RX-N600 for a receiver which I do like for movies, except there's no HDMI, which kinda sucks as I get better picture through my HD cable box (1080i). However it powers the center and surrounds fairly nicely. The main problem is music. I recently picked up a pair of Vienna Acoustics Bach Grand. The yamaha just Cannot do it or these speakers when I want to listen to music........So, I decided to go the route of adding a stereo power amp and pre. To finally get to my question....I was thinking of buying the ART SLA2 from PE, but came across a Rotel RB-980BX for the same price on Audiogon. I decided to go with the rotel.......thoughts? I'm still up in the air about a pre but would like to keep it under $140ish. Also would really like to have a remote for it also?.....suggesstions?


Marv, if you read this, the box is just great!! and the drivers too, Thanks.....I may have some drivers that would fit your needs for a center if you end up building one. I'll give you a buzz later on.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

For that price range, you are really limited to stereo listening and basic functions

This is very nice for stereo listening.

http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?preatran&1205024660

Look into the older Rotels like the 970, hafler 945, parasounds, and older BK.

Only thing I don't like baout the acurus is it doesn't have a remote "on" (switched plug) to turn on the amp, but you can probably figure that out.

Cheers


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Great, Thanks a lot for that link. Looks nice and will blend with my black theme.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm assuming that you don't want to try the pre-outs from the Yamaha to the Rotel? Or you have and it didn't work out to your liking?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Rotel is REALLY nice stuff for the money. I think you will be happy.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

yeah, I've been told this before, so I thought I should snag the opportunity when it presented itself.

As for my Yamaha, I'm almost positive it doesn't even have dedicated pre-outs. the "outs" that are there only put out 250mV and most power amps seem to want to "see" at least a 1 volt for rated output. That's why I'm thinking of getting a pre. I could give it a shot with my current receiver but it will definitely be the weakest link.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Need-sq said:


> yeah, I've been told this before, so I thought I should snag the opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> As for my Yamaha, I'm almost positive it doesn't even have dedicated pre-outs. the "outs" that are there only put out 250mV and most power amps seem to want to "see" at least a 1 volt for rated output. That's why I'm thinking of getting a pre. I could give it a shot with my current receiver but it will definitely be the weakest link.


I've actually heard Yamaha's as pres and they didn't sound too bad at all. Although I admit they were a few steps up from your model.


----------

